# Taking it back a few years lol



## Danny_511 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can anyone help me out? I own about 6 cameras, most are vintage SLRs. Im 16 but I like film way more. Anyways, im looking into getting a nice vintage rangefinder. So far, the Canon Canonet QL-17 Giii is the one I have my heart set on but im having trouble finding them for reasonable prices . Can anyone recommend a good looking (preferably chrome) and good quality rangefinder?? 

Sent from my ...


----------

